# massive DIY delay pedal brainstorming



## ~nick~ (Jun 11, 2020)

has anyone deciphered this yet? i searched the forum but i didn't come up with anything. i typed 4 delays and massive delay and echo base as someone on the youtube comments suggested.

it has what i assume to be 4 bucket brigade independent circuits that feed into a summer or something and has a stereo loop section that has the option  go after the delay signal or in the feedback loop. each delay chip also has a momentary foot switch that changes the time to make it go up one octave while the switch is engaged.

would LOVE to make this pedal. i would be happy with just 2 circuits tbh. maybe i should dissect my Keeley ECCOS.. hmm 

*thoughts, criticisms, musings?*

also hi, i'm new in town. 
(I'm gonna be cruising the threads hoping to find one on best capacitor types and brands etc. as well as diodes. i don't want to be conned by snake oil "audiophile grade" components if i can get the same thing from cheaper caps and diodes. AFAIK resistors aren't that picky? please correct me if so.)


----------



## cooder (Jun 11, 2020)

I believe I saw this posted before on Madbean pedals. Circuits are from the top of my head 4 mutiplex junior PT2396 based delays from here:
https://1776effects.com/products/multiplex-jr-delay
The are then in some wild switching configuration feeding into each other.


----------



## bschobs (Jun 11, 2020)

I’m with you I would love to build something even remotely similar


----------



## ~nick~ (Jun 11, 2020)

cooder said:


> I believe I saw this posted before on Madbean pedals. Circuits are from the top of my head 4 mutiplex junior PT2396 based delays from here:
> https://1776effects.com/products/multiplex-jr-delay
> The are then in some wild switching configuration feeding into each other.



Most Excellent. ? 
That pcb is very attractive light blue should be used more often. how'd yo get that color?

What I wonder, as well, is where that person acquired that massive enclosure.


----------



## ericwood (Jun 12, 2020)

The sound reminds me a lot of the PT2399 but getting a LED to blink in sync with the repeats is fairly difficult with it, at least from my experiments (please correct me if I'm wrong, I want an easy way to do this if it's possible!). That makes me think there's either a microcontroller in there, or it's some other delay thingy...your bucket brigade guess might be spot on!


----------

